# Arizona county attorney claims political name will end the charade of marijuana-legalization



## burnin1 (Dec 3, 2016)

From rawstory.com

*Arizona county attorney claims political name will end the charade of marijuana-legalization laws*

http://static1.businessinsider.com/image/56d75be06e97c621048bb0b5-480/donald-political name.jpg


Sarah K. Burris
01 Dec 2016 at 17:56 ET 

States across the country voted to legalize marijuana for either recreational or medical use during the November election. However, Maricopa County Attorney Bill Montgomery claimed that he expects the incoming president to end the charade of marijuana-legalization laws passed. 

According to AZCentral, Montgomerys usual Wednesday press conference involved speculation on the upcoming administrations potential pivot in prosecution of marijuana. Currently, the Obama Administrations Justice Department decided not to prosecute marijuana crimes in states that passed their own laws legalizing it.

Its the job of the executive branch that laws are being executed, Montgomery said. Today we have a number of states, through their own process of declaring something medical, that created a patchwork system of regulations and programs around the country that are in direct conflict with federal law.

Instead of stopping prosecutions, Montgomery says that he hopes political names administration will begin to reinforce existing laws to bring them into alignment. As for medical marijuana, Montgomery hopes that the political name administration will put medical marijuana under the U.S. Food and Drug Administration for an approval process like other pharmaceuticals.

He believes that marijuana should be cut off for people abusing the medicinal-marijuana system for their own recreational use of pot and states that have approved recreational usage. 

If this administration does not underscore that we are a nation of laws and not men, then we forgo the legitimacy of our system of federalism, Montgomery said. Either this administration means what it says about law and order, or its a farce. And in which case, Arizona should be able to pass its own immigration laws, should be able to pass its own laws and regulation on abortion, and the federal government should stay out of our business.

We ought to end the charade, and the next administration has the opportunity to do so, he continued.

http://www.rawstory.com/2016/12/ari...d-the-charade-of-marijuana-legalization-laws/


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 3, 2016)

Time to chang your.depends kids.  :stuff-1125699181_i_


----------



## Locked (Dec 3, 2016)

You mean political name was just saying what people wanted to hear in order to win? Go figure. 
The damage is done now. I just hope we survive.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 3, 2016)

He wont mess with the MMJ Laws. You will see.


----------



## Kraven (Dec 4, 2016)

I hope not, I just got a dog in this fight on Nov 16, and am not even close to ready to give it up, it has been a lifetime dream for me to be able to partake legally in my state.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 4, 2016)

I dont have a dog in this fight.  Texas aint going legal anytime soon no matter who is President or what the Federal Government does.
What i do know is the last Attorney General would have shut **** down too,,but Obama said leave the States alone,,,and thats exactly what political name will do. He wont help nor hurt what has happened. 
Really Hammy,,,political name is the only person that ran for President that told us what we wanted to hear. Give me a break Bro. They are all lying assholes. Then again,,political name didnt say anything that you liked so im guessing they weren't good lies. Lol


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 4, 2016)

WH, your confidence in this man is  amazing. So glad he drained the swamp.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 4, 2016)

He hasn't taken office yet.. Im not confident of anything,,,i am just hopeful and thinking positive,,,but I dont want to turn this into a pissing match,,so ill back out and shut up,,,Sorry.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 4, 2016)

me too....backing out the door.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 4, 2016)

Dont back out Rose,,cause if your anything like me, you will run into something,,and it hurts. Lol


----------



## Lesso (Dec 4, 2016)

This guy Montgomery is a fundamentalist christian....he thinks that mj makes god angry and will cause condemnation. ******* lunatic...youre going try to stop me from using a working medication because of the invisible man in the sky? And furthermore show me in that bible of yours where the god says not to use herbs to heal ourselves....oh thats right it doesnt....it says quite the opposite actually. It really irks me when these religitards start speaking for god and it infuriates me when thier opinion of what they think this god wants impacts lawful policies.http://www.phoenixnewtimes.com/news/cannabis-debate-bill-montgomery-talks-about-what-god-wants-calls-vet-an-enemy-6635916


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 4, 2016)

religitards :rofl: :bolt:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Dec 5, 2016)

I sure hope so.


----------



## Keef (Dec 9, 2016)

I hear they got a progressive ex -pat community down on the Baja in Mexico ? 
Any time some tells me "Who U gonna believe me or your lying a** eyes "!--

No questions !-- Everything they say is a lie !--but U can believe me !

That's  not really working for me !


----------



## Keef (Dec 9, 2016)

Ya'll might have to go back gorilla on your grows !-- We have to find a way so remember if U question the Donald U a trouble maker !-- It don't matter if a foreign power via wiki -leaks and thier coordinated hacks high jacked an American election -- If U say that out loud and ask for the truth U a cry baby cause your candidate lost !-- Those 17 intelligence agency don't know what they talking about just ask Donald and his buddy Putin !

Hide the apocalypse has begun!


----------



## Keef (Dec 9, 2016)

How is that not an act of war ?


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 10, 2016)

why does nothing he says or does matter?


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 10, 2016)

Ppl did listen and what he said did matter,,thats why he is the 45th President.
Dont get me wrong,,i would have probably bitched just like you guys,,, had Hillary won. But,,just like i did when Obama won,,i got over it,,,my business hasnt yet,,but i dealt with it anyway.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 10, 2016)

i heard him say last night that "oh that was just campaign talk" he really is a pathological liar.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 10, 2016)

Noooo,,,not a person running for office telling you what you want to here. Come on Rose,,,they all have done it from the beginning of our Government. Hillary never lied right?  Lol
Or how bout,,,I never had sexual relations with that women. Whoops,,sorry,,that was after he got in office with a bunch of lies.


----------



## Keef (Dec 10, 2016)

If there's  gonna be fighting and shooting give me a heads up !-- I gotta go dig some stuff up !-- I'm gonna be right in the middle of it so I need my serious sheet ! -- America turn into little Russia ? --I don't think so !
Find someone else !-- He finished !


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 10, 2016)

Keef been in the oil again,,,you need to get out more Bro.


----------



## Joken (Dec 14, 2016)

First off, political name has much more pressing issues, and secondly, it's a state's right. The Feds don't control what states can and cannot do. If the feds made state law, there would no longer be states. Too much "Refer Madness" out there in fantasy land.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 15, 2016)

Yes it is. political name haters never stop with their whinning.
Whats funny is the recount, ,,he keeps gaining votes :rofl:


----------

